# Stripping baskets???



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Getting ready for my annual Belize trip. I have a terrible time tromping on my fly line when standing on the casting deck. Does anyone know of collapsable (sp) stripping basket? I really think that would help.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

The William Joseph carries some good reviews...

http://www.williamjoseph.net/products/product_31.aspx


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Mangrove Hip Shooter:

http://www.bearsden.com/product6047.html


----------



## Rich11111 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?store=feacraft&action=display&target=FX000

with

http://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?store=feacraft&action=display&target=FX001

closer view

http://www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com/prod-K_R__Line_Tender__stripping_basket_-21648.aspx?


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

Contact your guide. He may have a stripping basket for his customers. I use a 30 gallon leaf basket I got from Wal-Mart and it folds up. Put a wet towel in the bottom so it want blow off the boat. You could carry on the plane and leave with you guide. It cost around $10.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought the William Joseph stripping basket, and it seemed great...until I was actually on the water using it. 

If you're like me, you strip your line with the upper part of your arm hanging almost vertical...and using your lower arm to reach up, grab the line, and pull on it with a downward motion. 

Think about this...where does your hand stop in that natural motion? Right at mid-thigh. That basket sits on your hip, meaning that you have to almost pull the line almost horizontal to your side and drop it in the basket...not a natural motion. 

I thought about letting the belt sag down to about mid-thigh, but most of the water that I was standing in would not allow this. That basket hangs down about 10"...and most of the water I fish here on the TX coastline is at least knee-deep. Once that basket is in the water, you've defeated the purpose. 

So, I just deal with the line in the water. But, on the boat, stepping all over my line is an issue. I've been looking for one of those pop-up clothes hampers to use on the deck of my boat...one that sits no higher than knee-high. I could put a round piece of plywood in the bottom with some cones attached as a weight and a line tamer. 

You may have better luck with the baskets that go around your waist than I did...but like I said, it just didn't make for a very natural motion.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*StripNAide*

I like this one. Can only find it on e-bay occasionally.

I think they stopped making it.

Scott Sparrow recommended to his clients.

Joe


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

X2 on the Mangrove HipShooter

But keep in mind using a stripping basket means you have one more thing to think about. I wouldnt recommend using one with out practicing with it. Like HillCountry alluded to, its not a natural motion stripping the line into the basket

Besides, those big Belizean pangas are like a giant stripping basket. Just stand closer to the back of the casting platform and drop your line on the deck below. Bare feet with lots of sunscreen or wearing socks will help you feel if you are standing on your line.

Good luck and leave a few permit for me.


----------

